# Super Spacer & Rotary Table or Super Indexer?



## darkzero (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm getting ready to buy but I'm still unsure of my decision. Aside from using what you have because it's what you have, have always used them, or got them at a good deal, if you had to choose, what would be your choice and why?

Super spacer & a rotary table or a super indexing spacer?

Originally I was going to get a super spacer & a separate rotary table because I don't want to deal with the weight (6" super spacer & 8" rotary table). But now I'm thinking to just get a super indexer which wouldn't cost much more than a super spacer so I'm saving some money & space since I won't have to store two units. I'm thinking the super indexer cause it's basically a super spacer & rotary table integrated into one unit. It has the ability to use a faceplate & in my case I would be using a super spacer (w/chuck) much more than a rotary table. Only downside I can think of is the added weight but I will be going with a 6" anyway (6" chuck & 8" faceplate). They will be import units. Any other thoughts?

Thanks


----------

